# Egg sharing with one ovary??



## KT1980 (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi peeps, I wonder if anyone could help? My partner and I were originally considering the egg sharing route. I've emailed a number of clinics and have only had two replies one of which explained that I would not be able to egg share with them due to only having one ovary. Does anyone know of any clinics who do accept sharers with one? I do understand why but if there's a clinic out there we would most certainly try!

Thanks in advance


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi. I'm with Care Notts & as long as all my bloods & scans come back ok I can egg share with 1 ovary. I had my first IVF with them in 2010 & they asked me to do my own cycle first to see how I responded & they would consider me for egg share if I didn't fall pregnant. I did. I am thinking of baby number 2 & they have said I can share providing I meet the usual criteria.

Hope this helps.


----------



## KT1980 (Jan 27, 2013)

Wow you're thinking about number two   exciting stuff. That's good to know. I may contact them And give it a go. It's worth trying   how many eggs they get? One clinic told me that with only one ovary it halves mine and the recipients chances. I understand that but my lowly single ovary could be really good!   x


----------



## Journey99 (Jul 23, 2011)

I am not sure but do know that during my eggshare cycle we discovered one of my ovaries was pretty much bunk and I don't think they got much from it.  I ended up with 17 eggs, 13 were mature.  I can see however most clinics wanting you to do your own cycle first to see if you respond well.  Or maybe if you agreed to donate all eggs on the first round then had your own cycle the second round they may agree to that. Good luck x


----------



## KT1980 (Jan 27, 2013)

I think it's worth speaking to more clinics as there maybe one out there that accepts me, particularly like you journey where there were 13 mature   plus if I can have support to get if and in turn I can help someone like me then that would be just amazing! 

I think for me I'm really scared of going down a route then failure.


----------



## Journey99 (Jul 23, 2011)

Of course failure is everyone's worry but you have to remain positive  And I agree keep contacting clinics as each one is different.


----------



## KT1980 (Jan 27, 2013)

Journey99 said:


> Of course failure is everyone's worry but you have to remain positive And I agree keep contacting clinics as each one is different.


Thanks!


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

KT - I had 8 eggs (which is the min number to share) but was on low dose drugs. Hopefully with a higher dose, I could get more.


----------

